# My new buck and doe I traded for.



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok well someone wanted squeak that I had for sale really bad. So they offered me a buck and a doe for her. So how could I pass that up. I didnt need another buck but he is pretty and he has blue eyes. He is red and white I think but what would you all call his color cause I need to fill out his paperwork.
Sirerairie Wood Romeo
SS: Prairie wood Choc O lot
SD: Prairie Wood Sunrise
Dam:Wood Bridge Farm Carolyn Jean
DS: AGS Sugar Creek Mt Tell me More
DD: AGS Buttin'Heads Zip your Lip
Here is Half Pint Farm Stormy Night
















Here is Half Pint Farm Eve
Sire: Prairie Wood Romeo
Dam: Wood Bridge Farm Carolyn Jean they are brother and sister.
























She is also blue eyed.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats :leap:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice ...congrats....... :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

that's a great deal!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks yes it was a awesome deal. The doe might even be pregnant to a wood bridge farm buck. So you know even cooler. But I told her if she is pregnant then she can pick a buck of mine she would like a breeding from and breed one of her does to him. So Im trying to be fair.


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

They are so pretty. I love their coloring!


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

Sounds like a fantastic deal!!! They are pretty!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats,I really like the does color and I love blue eyes


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow Joanie....that WAS a deal! Congrats on your pretty additions!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Very striking color combo!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

nice snag.. but i thionk is odd color may be sunburnt coat or even copper issues.. IMO he looks like he has tan colored boots like a buckskin/chammy/sundgau.. and he looks like hes got markings that are choc colored.. but i cant tell


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes that or he is like the Kingwood red color ??


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, I don't know color names, but VERY NICE!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Yes I wondered if there might be some copper issues. So we will see if it changes with him being here. But the doe looks really nice and she came from the same place. Soo I dont know. Yea I didnt know what color to put down cause Im still not good with colors. So if you all where going to register him what would you say he was. Thanks for all the nice replies, I hope its not copper issues but maybe now that he will constantly have minerals maybe it will straighten out.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the additions! :stars: Ditto-can't help on the color question.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

I love his beard..difused copper.. looks like he has a faded dorsal stripe there maybe ???


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice.

Now if she is pregnant when will she be due?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

May, June, July they just had the buck in there running with them since Dec. I dont like that but she is the doe I wanted.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Very nice! I don't suppose "pretty" is a color choice? lol


----------

